# denitrators/nitrate absorbing resins-DIY alternative that works



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

after trying and failing with various de nitrating kits, I almost gave up on finding something that would work cheaply. 
Tempted with buying a red mangrove after hearing that it had good nitrate absorbing properties but failing to find anywhere that could supply it at a reasonable price.

Lucky bamboo, cheap and although it took a while for it to root and have any affect please see the results i've been getting for months.
grown with leaves outside water.

teaker1s.blogspot.com
two seperate test kits, both in date


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Link does not work.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

blog link playing up-look at my blog shows two seperate test kits with 0 nitrates


----------

